# Michigan bird help identify



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

These birds lay twice starting in spring. Now they are on their second batch of babies 
Can you identify them? thanks


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

Looks like an Olive Flycatcher, does it have a half mud/grass nest?


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes it is


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks, these birds are loyal to one area. They were in a window sill until we had the windows replaced and then they moved to another part of the house.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Believe it's an eastern Phoebe .Great insect catchers but build their nest anywhere around your house with an overhang .Porch lights or any where else they can build a nest .Bad part is they are worse than pigeons when it comes to pooping on everything .


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

They both look alike. The olive fly catcher and the eastern phoebe


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

We have phoebes that build nests in our eaves every year, lay eggs and raise their young. The remarkable thing is that this happens both at our home in the central UP and at our camp cabin up in the Copper Country over 100 miles away. Our phoebe situation is an embarrassment of riches lol. We enjoy watching them and look forward to their arrival every spring.

The pair at our home this year is on their second batch of youngins. 

The pics look like phoebes to me but I'm not familiar with the olive flycatchers. We're certain ours are phoebes because we regularly hear their "pheebee.....pheebee" song.

We live on a small lake and have a grand dragonfly hatch every year which helps keep the bugs down. The phoebes feast on the dragonflies so the bird crap mentioned earlier is decorated with dragonfly wings which apparently are not palatable.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> They both look alike. The olive fly catcher and the eastern phoebe


Yes they do .


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Still a mystery? I vote for Phoebe
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Olive-sided_Flycatcher/media-browser-overview/482920
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Eastern_Phoebe/media-browser-overview/480359


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

I agree with Phoebe also after looking closer, the flycatcher has a bit of a crest on it's head.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like a Phoebe, I have a pair under my deck on their third hatch.


----------



## turkey creek duck bustr (Aug 24, 2010)

Phoebe has a distinctive call and they are quite chatty. A higher Feeeee followed by a lower pitched bee. Should b able 2 hear them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

